# 22 250



## blowefosho (Jan 29, 2008)

Alright guys i need your opinions and advice. I had my mind set on getting a remington 700 sps in 22 250 this winter. Ive heard great about the gun and i have shot one in .223. My buddy comes up to me the other day and says man you can just get as great of a gun for half the price and told be to look at the stevens 200. All ive heard is good about that gun too..so im lost. is the stevens just as great of a gun or should i go with my original mind set and get the 700? any opinions or advice is great!


----------



## sonic (Mar 9, 2007)

Don,t forget - when you leave your guns to your kids or grand kids when you get old- what would they like to see you have -- a REMINGTON or a stevens? that's my opinion -


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I shot a .22-250 SPS last year. Great gun for the money. The stock needed a bit of work (reinforced the forearm and floated the barrel), but than again im real picky. I shot it all last winter in its factory condition and had no problems with it.

It goes bang and kills coyotes dead. Id say get the rem.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

The Stevens is an even cheaper version of the Savage 11/111. Don't waste your money on it...


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I am not going to badmouth the Stevens one bit. I have heard great things about the gun and nearly bought one myself but fell in love with my Vanguard. I may buy one down the road.

I would say handle both guns in the store and pick the one that feels best to you. If you already shot that Remington and liked it then I think you already have it figured out. Good luck and buy what's comfortable!


----------



## bontop2 (Feb 21, 2006)

I have the sps in the 22-250 stainless I had to float it but will shoot sub .5 in 5 shot groups all day long and this gun has a lot of dogs behind it highly recommend it!!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I went and looked at a pic of the sps. From the photo it looked like it had a hinged floorplate magazine. The Stevens 200 has a blind box magazine. I am not sure where you are located but if you have to empty your magazine when driving from stand to stand while calling the Stevens 200 may be a headache.

That was one big factor when I picked my Weatherby Vanguard over the Stevens. I wanted a floorplate.

Also, I really like the thumb safety on top that my Vanguard has. It is easy to operate when I have a coyote coming in and with gloves on. It looks like the SPS has this. Not sure what the Stevens has. Does anyone remember?


----------



## ILcoyote_amateur (Dec 26, 2007)

If the Stevens is like the 12 series it will have a thumb safety with 3 positions, locked(safe), bolt movement and fire.


----------



## Wyomingpredator (Oct 16, 2007)

I dont know for sure but ive been told by gunsmiths that stevens barrels are the cheap grade and some of them come out of the factory with pits in the barrels so ya might check that


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Fallguy said:


> I went and looked at a pic of the sps. From the photo it looked like it had a hinged floorplate magazine. The Stevens 200 has a blind box magazine. I am not sure where you are located but if you have to empty your magazine when driving from stand to stand while calling the Stevens 200 may be a headache.
> 
> That was one big factor when I picked my Weatherby Vanguard over the Stevens. I wanted a floorplate.
> 
> Also, I really like the thumb safety on top that my Vanguard has. It is easy to operate when I have a coyote coming in and with gloves on. It looks like the SPS has this. Not sure what the Stevens has. Does anyone remember?


SPS has a floorplate (not a must but damn handy) and has the standard 700 action and safety (thumb safety).

The only thing I didnt initially like was the cheaper stock. But if you know even a little about floating a barrel and stock work its a quick easy fix.


----------



## bear_dog (Dec 30, 2005)

Fallguy said:


> I went and looked at a pic of the sps. From the photo it looked like it had a hinged floorplate magazine. The Stevens 200 has a blind box magazine. I am not sure where you are located but if you have to empty your magazine when driving from stand to stand while calling the Stevens 200 may be a headache.
> 
> That was one big factor when I picked my Weatherby Vanguard over the Stevens. I wanted a floorplate.
> 
> Also, I really like the thumb safety on top that my Vanguard has. It is easy to operate when I have a coyote coming in and with gloves on. It looks like the SPS has this. Not sure what the Stevens has. Does anyone remember?


 stevens and savage are both junk very disapointing savage camoed theres up a little but still junk under the camo save your money


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

I am happy with my Savage model 12!


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Bore.224 said:


> I am happy with my Savage model 12!


Me too..


----------



## deadyote (Nov 17, 2008)

REMINGTON 700 VLS in 243 win. take a look :sniper:


----------



## dynarider68 (Mar 18, 2007)

quote] stevens and savage are both junk very disapointing savage camoed theres up a little but still junk under the camo save your money[/quote]well obviously you have never shot or seen a savage shoot..( the new ones) I had a savage in 270 that was about 10 yrs old and I hated it..got rid of it and got a remington in 7mm...hated the remington too, so I got a Tikka..love all 3 I own..anyways my hunting partner just bought a savage in 22-250 and he loves it..it shoots VERY VERY well...I was thinking about getting one myself for a beat around gun...I wouldnt be affraid to buy one...


----------



## 22-250 hunter (Nov 25, 2008)

hey i have a 22-250 in the sps and it is a bad *$$ gun and my friend has a savage 12fv in 223 and they are both cool :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper:


----------



## .223-beni (Dec 2, 2007)

I have a .223 stevens that shoots .5 groups, gun is a little light to shoot off hand and the trigger is really heavy, and my gunsmith said he won't adjust the trigger. What's up with that. Decent gun for the the money.


----------



## dynarider68 (Mar 18, 2007)

.223-beni said:


> I have a .223 stevens that shoots .5 groups, gun is a little light to shoot off hand and the trigger is really heavy, and my gunsmith said he won't adjust the trigger. What's up with that. Decent gun for the the money.


 you get what you pay for..just my opinion.


----------



## pbmules5309 (Nov 27, 2006)

My brother just got a stevens in .308 and loves it. It had a bit of a stiff trigger when he got it, but we did a little work to it and now the pull is about 4 1/2 pounds. We took it out and shot it the other day and had 1" groups at 100yds. Really nice gun for the price I'm thinking about buying one myself.


----------



## predda-gedda (Nov 30, 2008)

Go with the Savage. I have a Model 12 22-250 and I think the trigger makes it a better gun. Just my 2 cents..


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

I have a Browning A-Bolt 22-250. It is dead on. I bought it three years ago and finally decided to use it this year. I've shot my first three yotes with it this year. I also have to give a FoxPro a little credit. No more that 100 yards (where I hunt you can't get much more than that) and two were moving. I also shot a yote and fox with my 300 Win Mag BAR while deer hunting. I love the A-Bolt. Nice smooth action and very accurate. Both brownings this year are 7 for 7 shooting. I've been debating this but my girlfriend went and bought me a gift certificate to a local tattoo place. I found the below tat on Browning's Show you BuckMark page. Should I?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

That tatoo is pretty cool.

Bring in that picture to the studio and have the artist look at it. Remember they are artists and they can take anything you bring in and make it original by changing it a little bit. You want to have a unique tattoo not just something that is a copy of something 1000's of people already have.

My two that I have are originals and my next one is going to be REALLY original.


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

Yeah, I was going to bring that and a normal buck mark and ask them to design one. Similar, but not the same. We have a guy around here that everybody goes too. Thanks. Nice talking to you again. Now that the election is over I can take my head out of the politics forum.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Bgunit68 said:


> Yeah, I was going to bring that and a normal buck mark and ask them to design one. Similar, but not the same. We have a guy around here that everybody goes too. Thanks. Nice talking to you again. Now that the election is over I can take my head out of the politics forum.


Politics is fun to talk about but sometimes a guy needs a break from it.


----------

